# LFTS 11/5/2018



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

No Monday morning blues here boys!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

After spending the last 6 days working in Texas I’m finally free to spend some time in a tree!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm up! SW wind means I can sit another stand for the first sit of the year this morning. They didn't move last night by me, so hopefully this morning is action packed.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Good luck boyz!! Get er done!!
heading out to Goodrich in a few


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

First time I could ever join in on this while in Michigan... only cuz I ran to town for coffee, no service at camp. Snow was short lived but bucks should be moving to freshen scrape, good luck all!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

On my way out. Can't sit my favorite spot with this wind so I'll shift to plan B. Good luck all!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a looooong 100 yd walk from the house this morning.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## KMB2481 (Nov 12, 2010)

Livingston County; got in early and settled into 20 acre bedding area. The buck were after was locked up with a doe yesterday morning when he was observed from a different stand location. Hoping he is done with her and back on the prowl. Good luck gentlemen


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> I have a looooong 100 yd walk from the house this morning.


you and me both ! work is slow so i'll be heading out shortly.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

My hunt this AM will be getting the wife's car in for surgery today. Needs new rack and pinion...grrrrr! Hope it gets done in time to make it out tonight. Just put up a "new" stand yesterday in a fence row overlooking a small finger of woods that gets "overlooked" and is a little sanctuary that is usually tore up every year. Hoping my luck changes. Last 4 days morning and night with only seeing one small doe is frustrating!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

*Headed out shortly for my long 200 yard walk. I can't post live either as I lose service when I clear the backyard. Slow season so far and very little rut action. I have the next 2 weeks off so hopefully it picks up. Good luck guys!*


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Just about to head out for my grueling 1.5 mile drive to my property. Looking forward to seeing some morning action.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

First mornin sit in acouple weeks. Back in the hardwoods. Should be a good morning


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Ready to go in Kent. 1st time back to this stand since I shot my buck last Monday. Got a light rain. Hoping it stops soon.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Back on stand in Wellston this morning. Hopefully with the all night rain that just ended, they will move. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in Jackson, had a long walk from the cabin as well, solid 120 yards

Know its heating up but I need meat - hoping to arrow a doe at least! Good luck!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Out in western Isabella county and it's a bit breezy but I'm off work today so where else would I be 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Up on new 10 acre land I got Permission to hunt by just helping stack firewood yesterday. Corn field is beat up like the girls at henry the 8th in southgate. Up over a corn field looks good actually.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 338323


You need to put a night vision scope on your cross gun so you can shoot one of those night time bucks you get on camera.

My son sent me pictures of a big wide, way beyond it ears, night time buck last night. No way I can hunt that blind any more as it is a 438 yard walk from the road. It is all I can do to walk the 125 yards to my tower blind any more.


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

LabtechLewis said:


> It's all about the "list of firsts". Now get out there and check that box!


It truly is! Unfortunately I work 50-60 hrs a week so I don't get a lot of time to go hunting. Thankfully my gf is extremely understanding and very supportive (I think she just wants time away from me though). Hoping to get 1 maybe 2 more bow hunts in before deer camp


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Good sit this morning. Heard a buck grunt behind me in the dark. 10 minutes after shooting time a nice 8 came in behind me no shot though. 2 more bucks passed through to my north both young. Another hr. later 7 does browsed by just out of range. Really thinking a fat doe would be perfect for the freezer but no go. Headed back out in a few hrs.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Good action no shooter bucks yet.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

RMH said:


> Good action no shooter bucks yet.
> View attachment 338437
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


RMH, I can't believe you drink coconut carbon water. That's hard core scent control, rat chair.

"Treating scent from the inside out" 

:lol:


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm thinking the 8pt I hit will live to see another day. Very little blood, in fact we only found a few drops. My cousin the neighbor and I grind searched the cut bean field, even where he stopped for a minute, and no blood. After going back to impact sight, I believe I hit him in front of the leg, right in the brisket. 1.5" of arrow covered in blood and bent blades. Impact sight was almost all white hairs.

I believe the problem was the gun rack was up, I drew, my arm hit the rack and he looked right at me. Instead of getting my arm all the way back to my proper anchor point it was out to the side, which threw my shot off. That's just a guess as I was calm as could be when I shot. He was also perfectly broadside so I wasnt working with any weird angles.

I'm pretty sick about it but at the same time relieved that he will see another day, or so I hope.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

It’s hard to kill a deer with 1.5 inches of penetration. 
It’s hard to get anything done with 1.5 inches of penetration. I bet he’s fine just a sore shoulder.


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

lreigler said:


> It’s hard to kill a deer with 1.5 inches of penetration.
> It’s hard to get anything done with 1.5 inches of penetration. I bet he’s fine just a sore shoulder.


 :lol::lol: I’d bet he’s still walking around


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

stickbow shooter said:


> I will be heading out to my " secret spot". Hopefully the guy isn't in his stand.


:lol:


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

I


IT.Fisherman said:


> I'm thinking the 8pt I hit will live to see another day. Very little blood, in fact we only found a few drops. My cousin the neighbor and I grind searched the cut bean field, even where he stopped for a minute, and no blood. After going back to impact sight, I believe I hit him in front of the leg, right in the brisket. 1.5" of arrow covered in blood and bent blades. Impact sight was almost all white hairs.
> 
> I believe the problem was the gun rack was up, I drew, my arm hit the rack and he looked right at me. Instead of getting my arm all the way back to my proper anchor point it was out to the side, which threw my shot off. That's just a guess as I was calm as could be when I shot. He was also perfectly broadside so I wasnt working with any weird angles.
> 
> I'm pretty sick about it but at the same time relieved that he will see another day, or so I hope.


 Did the same thing on a 160" 11 point in Iowa a few years ago, 1.5" of blood on arrow. I saw him the next afternoon pushing a doe, he had a nice red spot on his shoulder where I hit him the day before. He came 50 yards from the same stand, I almost got to redeem myself.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

stickbow shooter said:


> I will be heading out to my " secret spot". Hopefully the guy isn't in his stand.


Be sure to scent check it from downwind....


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I shot a heavy 8 point on opening day of firearms season. He was still running his scrape line with his back leg blown to pieces after being shot earlier that morning.

Another opening day I shot at a buck just as he started to run away from a monster scrape. I had little blood but was able to track him a quarter of a mile finding the running tracks. I gave up as I could not see where he crossed onto a friends property that I knew they were hunting. That night I went to their camp and told them what happened. The couple of days later they found him laying in the bottom of a hole 100 yards on their property belly up. I went to look and found that I had just barley hit him in the breast bone. That nick was enough for him to die sadly.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

These last 3 days of work before 11 days of vacation are going to be tough. Fortunately I have a lot of stuff to do to occupy my time 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

monkel said:


> It's funny to watch these threads and see people passing on deer I would take in a heartbeat with my bow (mostly because I have yet to ever shoot a deer with my bow and it's been 3 years now.). I feel like a 3rd world starving kid watching the food network like "WHY IS SHE NOT EATING THAT CAKE SHE JUST MADE!?!?"


Shoot what makes you happy. Good luck on your first. It will be a memory you never forget and every person here will be cheering.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm all in for the all dayer. We'll see what happens.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## monkel (Nov 11, 2013)

Skibum said:


> Shoot what makes you happy. Good luck on your first. It will be a memory you never forget and every person here will be cheering.


While I would be happy to shoot anything I couldn't bring myself to shoot a little yearling (even though I would still be super excited). I shot my first buck ever, last year with my rifle (just a little 5 pointer) but I was happy as hell. I still replay that hunt in my head all the time. I'm looking forward to adding another memory with my bow hopefully sooner than later!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> I will be heading out to my " secret spot". Hopefully the guy isn't in his stand.


Watch the top step. It won't hold 10 pounds any more


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Groundsize said:


> Corn field is beat up like the girls at henry the 8th in southgate. Up over a corn field looks good actually.


:lol::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

A little lunch and a 30 min nap and I’m back at it! 
Different property tonight.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m back in the stand where I shot Jack Saturday , deer are already on there feet, calling for rain and 20-30 mph winds tomorrow so I’m heading home tonight to get a few things done before my next 4 days off to hunt, we have a doe on this farm we call black ears, just got a text from my hunting partner black ears is moving into range, sounds like black ears might be in a little trouble !!
Flight


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

After a good lunch I'm back in the same stand. Comfortable temps here in Presque Isle tonight.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Been settled in for an hour in one of my favorite rut spots. Brought a friend who lets me hunt his place. Set him up in a tent blind with Miss Sexy. Be fun to see if she pulls something in for him.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I think I’ve completely lost it!!! I just passed on this STUD 6pt. Snort whezzeed him into 21 yds. I now of some bigger bucks but......


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Skibum said:


> Been settled in for an hour in one of my favorite rut spots. Brought a friend who lets me hunt his place. Set him up in a tent blind with Miss Sexy. Be fun to see if she pulls something in for him.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 338549
> View attachment 338527
> I think I’ve completely lost it!!! I just passed on this STUD 6pt. Snort whezzeed him into 21 yds. I now of some bigger bucks but......


You need therapy Randy!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

He’s coming back out with the doe


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 338549
> View attachment 338527
> I think I’ve completely lost it!!! I just passed on this STUD 6pt. Snort whezzeed him into 21 yds. I now of some bigger bucks but......


Thats a 13 point in the deer contest...get him!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Take him out so your big buck can move back in!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Buck chasing a doe....both were fawns.
Entertaining though!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in Ottawa county after removing about 90%of the leaves from my yard. Glad that is about done. Could have stayed and finished the job but it was to nice not to sit in a tree stand. Sitting in the spot I shot my doe from last week. Feel naked up in this little maple with the sun glaring down on me.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Gettum you got me exited and the damn pictures won't even come up

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bucman said:


> You need therapy Randy!!


I seriously might need one, you know any??

I think I might regret that in a week in half


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

bigbucks160 said:


> I seriously might need one, you know any??
> 
> I think I might regret that in a week in half


Of course I do! 2 marriages and alimony! Lol
Makes shooting easy.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

On the edge of a cedar swamp in Iron county.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

bigbucks160 said:


> I seriously might need one, you know any??
> 
> I think I might regret that in a week in half


You be fine.cant hit 160 if you shoot them small


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bucman said:


> Of course I do! 2 marriages and alimony! Lol
> Makes shooting easy.


I’m trying not to laugh out loud


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

bigbucks160 said:


> I’m trying not to laugh out loud


I used to hunt on my wives birthdays! When I had one


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Out tonight in Ottawa seen 3 bucks yesterday morning from this spot, one came came close enough to shoot but was a very small 5 or 6, there is a big one around so I'm waiting, good luck to everyone tonight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Nothing here at the deer day care, moms must have came and picked all the little guys up, I know there’s a ton of deer up inside this little finger of woods, just nothing rolling out yet, sure feels like it’s going to break loose at any second.......but I could be wrong just ask my wife !
Flight


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

jr28schalm said:


> You be fine.cant hit 160 if you shoot them small


Soooooo true but 160 in Michigan is REALLY tough. But I’ll keep the neighbors happy while I wait. Lol


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Bucman said:


> I used to hunt on my wives birthdays! When I had one


I stopped that on the 3rd one, but her bday is on st Pattys.lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice and calm here. I should be able to hear them tromp through the leaves from a mile away.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

First evening commite since time change. Deer in many fields. Looks like a beautiful night. Envious.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Just passed on a two year old eight point


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow, saw nine more deer from three different directions in the last ten minutes of light. This was my first sit in this stand and it was a good one.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great night! Totally covered up with deer the last two hours. Bucks chasing does in every direction. One of the bucks was the one I shot a few days ago. He's not using his right front leg much so he's got a heavy limp but he was still interested in the ladies. Maybe he'll give me another chance to finish the job??


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 338549
> View attachment 338527
> I think I’ve completely lost it!!! I just passed on this STUD 6pt. Snort whezzeed him into 21 yds. I now of some bigger bucks but......


yeah hes pretty sweet


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> I seriously might need one, you know any??
> 
> I think I might regret that in a week in half


Good pass...you know you didn't want to shoot him!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trying to make it out tonight driving by one of the farms we goose hunt and see a giant cornpile from the combine. Ask if I can have it, sure, they were astonished asked permission. Spent an hour shoveling, ran out of buckets luckily had a pile of totes, gonna dump in front of gun blind and hope it lasts til the 15th. Gonna ban baiting going out with a bang Lol j/k but a good find and legit


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Had a couple more come through before dark, nothing worth shooting.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nice Shot 1982 (Aug 31, 2013)

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 338505
> Different land tonight!


That body is out of control...wow


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Great night non-stop deer from 4:00 till dark. Saw one nice buck and lots of does getting pushed around by 2 small bucks. Only 1 small doe came close enough but I passed. Coyotes let loose after dark and ran several deer passed me as I walked out.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Got room in the yoop for you and all your corn baiting is still aloud up there


DEDGOOSE said:


> Trying to make it out tonight driving by one of the farms we goose hunt and see a giant cornpile from the combine. Ask if I can have it, sure, they were astonished asked permission. Spent an hour shoveling, ran out of buckets luckily had a pile of totes, gonna dump in front of gun blind and hope it lasts til the 15th. Gonna ban baiting going out with a bang Lol j/k but a good find
> View attachment 338595
> 
> 
> View attachment 338591


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

7 does and 2 small bucks tonight


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

U of M Fan said:


> On the edge of a cedar swamp in Iron county.


Show em what your there for...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

J D said:


> Got room in the yoop for you and all your corn baiting is still aloud up there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Lol thanks appreciate it, got a place I can fill a truck with apples tommorow


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Bam we gotta a friggin smorgasbord for them let's roll as soon as you steal the apples and I knocked of a bunch beets and carrots so we should head up soon the opener is the 15th...


DEDGOOSE said:


> Lol thanks appreciate it, got a place I can fill a truck with apples tommorow


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

This was my son's view tonight. He grunted in 2 small spikes. And of coarse I didn't see anything. Not a bird,squirrel ,nada.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

One shooter behind me about 80 yards. 3 other deer, I small buck and two does. No rutting activity visible at all tonight. Think the chasing phase is right around the corner on our property, new scrapes still popping up daily...


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

RMH said:


> Had a nice tall rack buck with 5 does spooked past fast 100 yards away, don't know why.
> View attachment 338521
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


He heard you slurping on coconut water and unwrapping your energy bar would be my quess.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Had a 7 point cross in front of me last thing this evening. My wife wanted to put casey on the track because with a good blood trail she can see how he is working the trail and make adjustments to his technique if necessary. Not only did Casey work well but the hoisting system on the mule works well.


----------

